# Fortis B-42, my what big lugs you have...



## rob1261 (May 14, 2010)

So I am on my second Fortis B-42. I like the size of 42mm but find the lugs too big and it really makes the watch look and wear larger. I am just wondering other thoughts on this. It wear bigger than my Sinn U1 which is 44mm. The U1 lug to lug is about 50mm, the B-42 about 53mm. I mention this because I really like the B-42 models but those lugs really make it hard for me to like it on my wrist. 

Thanks


----------



## hawkryger (Nov 16, 2014)

Personally I like the big lugs. It gives the watch a powerful look, for lack of a better word. But it does make it stand out a lot, so maybe not appropriate for every situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kannome (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for putting tuning me into this factor, I've been considering one of these based on case diameter, but if the lugs are that big I suspect one would be too big for my 6 3/4" wrist.


----------



## rob1261 (May 14, 2010)

I'm sure there are many with your wrist size that would be fine with it. But I would pay attention to the lug to lug measurements more than the diameter to help guide you. These measurements are harder to find but usually somewhere on the forum. I recently purchased a Squale 1521 which is also 42mm but lug to lug of 48.5 and curved lugs. I will comment more on it when I receive it.

This is a good review of that model:
worn&wound | Squale 50 Atmos ref 1521 Review - worn&wound


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They are good sized watches no doubt. But balanced very well and mine wear very comfy on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## SignalCreekStraps (Dec 5, 2014)

Another 6.75" wrist


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

You're right to be concerned about the lug size, but as shown above, B-42s can work fine on smaller wrists. I wear a B-42 Marinemaster with only 6.5" wrist. The lugs are curved nicely and hug my wrist. It is a personal style decision and comfort factor for you. It works for me and is comfy (but not my most-comfortable watch -- the 40mm Fortis cases feel better). I wanted at least one B-42 in my collection (they are great watches) and love the Marinemaster look. I suggest trying one on first, if possible. If not, do not fear as you will not be the first pencil-wrist to wear one!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Love mine!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## rob1261 (May 14, 2010)

Yes, I agree. I tried 2 of them and really liked the watch but ending up selling them. I ended up with a Squale 1521 (all black) and it is great. It is also a 42mm but wears really well because of the short lugs that are curved down.


----------



## kannome (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks to the folks posting pics on their similar-sized wrists, it's very helpful. The B-42 doesn't seem to wear as big as I thought it would.


----------



## Beechparty (Apr 10, 2013)

I sold my B-42 because of the lug size, and I have 7" wrists. In hindsight, it fit fine on my wrist, I just prefer a smaller lug to lug length. Another thing to consider, is whether the watch will be on a strap or a bracelet. The way the bracelet end links are designed, it will make the lug to lug distance seem even further apart, and make your wrist feel even smaller. 50mm is the sweet spot in my opinion. I've also owned a Squale 1521, loved the way it fit my wrist, perfect lug to lug size.


----------

